# I have a space problem, lathe related, New ACRA 1440 TVS



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm going to sell my 1340GT, and I'm looking at the ACRA 1440CVS, same as the 1440C, but with a VFD installed. or the 1440TVS. The TVS is a bigger heavier more robust machine, than the CVS. I can fit the CVS with a little reorganizing, but the TVS is 6" longer, and I still have to make room to remove the end cover for maintenance. I would have to encroach both front, and back pathways in my garage, relocate my electrical drop boxes, and make the drawers on the tailstock side unable to open fully. As much as I want the bigger machine writing this all out has kind help me make up my mind to get the CVS.  What would you do? The CVS is 83", and the TVS is 89".





						1440C Precision Gap Bed Engine Lathe – ACRA Machinery
					






					acramachinery.com
				








						1440TVS Precision Variable Speed Gap Bed Engine Lathe – ACRA Machinery
					






					acramachinery.com


----------



## tjb (Sep 26, 2022)

This is a no-brainer.  Knock out a wall and make the garage a foot and a half larger.  Then you can get the TVS and have room for a larger lathe in two or three years when you decide it's not big enough either.

(Can't believe you didn't think of this.)


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

Part of the relocation would interfere with what little territory my wife still has in the garage. I would not have a problem squeezing it in, but it would look like a hoarders maze getting from the laundry room(garage) door to the closet doors on the far wall for her gardening supplies. I'm not sure if I'm being thoughtful, or scared.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 26, 2022)

The bigger the lathe, the more important it is to be able to walk (or at least side step) all the way around all four sides of the machine.  My manual said 2 feet off the wall, which I scoffed at until I had to pull my cross slide.  You can bet it doesn't come free from the front!  Plus reaching the motor all around (belt change maybe?) and the tail side plinth access for maintaining and replenishing of the flood system.  Want to slide your tail stock off?  Better leave a good 16-24" for that.  Where is the electrical panel access?  Mine's in the back, because the front of the lathe is occupied with levers and controls.

It's my opinion that git-er-done size lathes start at 14".  It's going to have more in common with a 20-incher than it will with your 13" glorified hobby lathe.  Everything will be bigger, heavier, and positioned in a more commercial-friendly configuration, and that counts on commercial installation where the machine isn't shoved tight into a corner like a hobbyist's.

I'd like to see you get the TVS version, but you've got to be realistic about the shop space you can dedicate to the machine.  You won't want to move it to run a gearbox drain line or some such triviality.


----------



## tjb (Sep 26, 2022)

Build her an outdoor shed with power and water for all her gardening tools.  You'll probably get the husband-of-the-year award AND you'll have room for your lathe.

(This is so easy.)


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 26, 2022)

tjb said:


> Build her an outdoor shed with power and water for all her gardening tools.  You'll probably get the husband-of-the-year award AND you'll have room for your lathe.
> 
> (This is so easy.)


I can tell by the frowny icon that you've been doing it wrong, Aukai.  Terry should win some sort of award for this post, it's part of the key to happiness.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

This is where I have my power center, the 5hp RPC is bolted to the floor directly under this. It would have to move 6-9" right. My welding table I'd on the back side, and movable for back access.


----------



## mksj (Sep 26, 2022)

Technically looking at the base width, the 1440CVS lists the base as 2050 mm (about 81"), the 1440TVS is listed as 2080 (82"). This does not include the the tailstock which can add 6-8" with the handle.  So I think you would have similar limitations to both. The headstock side on the 1440TVS has the oil fill spout which adds about 6" but I assume that would encroach on the walkway. The draw on the tailstock side would not be accessible with either lathe, and this is primarily the flood coolant pump which most likely would be not use (or can be relocated)d. My personal opinion having the ERL and also having used the the RML(TE/TVS) version is I would go big if you can afford it and get it to the location you want. Space is an issue, and if you do not have the space then that would limit your options. 

Why would you need an RPC, if your mill and lathe are run off of single phase VFD's?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

Myself, and construction do not have a good working relationship. I can work on cars, I can deal with bodies, parts of bodies, and fix things around the house. Me, and wood don't get along.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 26, 2022)

That should work!  As long as you're not in the position of having to push it against a wall and into a corner.  If you can move stuff out from behind to get access, you're golden.  And if your tailstock side sticks into your walkway, that won't preclude you from sliding the stock off the end.  Even the reverse, opening your headstock side access is fine if it opens into a walkway.  Just so long as you can get to it without moving and re-leveling.  Now you have to get the TVS version, right?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

My Doall band saw is 3ph, and it ran the 1340 before the VFD improvement.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

My power supply is on the unistruts that would have to move. My main concern is being able to remove the end cover for servising.


----------



## wachuko (Sep 26, 2022)

tjb said:


> Build her an outdoor shed with power and water for all her gardening tools.  You'll probably get the husband-of-the-year award AND you'll have room for your lathe.
> 
> (This is so easy.)


This is EXACTLY what I did… 



Aukai said:


> Myself, and construction do not have a good working relationship. I can work on cars, I can deal with bodies, parts of bodies, and fix things around the house. Me, and wood don't get along.


Trust me, if I can do it so can you!!  And I built mine without any plans!! And she helped!!!


----------



## ddickey (Sep 26, 2022)

Get a 30" length. Ask Tom at Acra. Do you need a 14" swing?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 26, 2022)

Tom can get you an RML-V 1430 that has the factory installed vfd.
I love my 1330 ERL very robust for a smaller machine but if I could do it again I'd spend a few extra grand for the RML 1430 or even the 1630.
I would've had to retool the entire machine though if I would have gone with the RML.
FYI the TVS is the same as the RML-V


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm wanting to get the 5hp, I can stall the 1340 at 2hp. I have bigger machine on my mind already...I have to drill out my 2" bats with a 10" x 1.5625 drill bit, I do step drill, but I still have to be dainty, plus I'm worrying about the load in the tail stock.
Tom got back to me he will have the TVS on hand next week, he said the pallet is only 90" long, so he will get me physical measurements.


----------



## rabler (Sep 26, 2022)

How big is the motor on the Doall bandsaw, can you convert that to a VFD so you don't need the RPC?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 26, 2022)

My 1330 has a 5 horse.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

What is the tail stock diameter?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 26, 2022)

If you're asking me it's Ø50mm (1.968").


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

I was getting excited, but remembered my drill bits are very long, and the bat is sticking out 20", my 1228 I had to take off the tailstock, and remount it to get the drill bit in the tailstock. I'm going to have to stick to the 40"


----------



## ddickey (Sep 26, 2022)

Bummer.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

Rab, the saw is something like 3/4hp, and I have the RPC, I drove Mark nuts with the 1340 conversion, I'm done with that. This lathe has the VFD, same like my 9 x 50 mill.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 26, 2022)

Hmmm.........................there is a Republic 14 x 60 sitting out in the garage now !  What would I do ?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2022)

Cut 20" inches off???


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 27, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Part of the relocation would interfere with what little territory my wife still has in the garage. I would not have a problem squeezing it in, but it would look like a hoarders maze getting from the laundry room(garage) door to the closet doors on the far wall for her gardening supplies. I'm not sure if I'm being thoughtful, or scared.



In all seriousness, there has to be some way to get all of everyone else’s stuff out of your shop. I have never let my wife or kids put a even a single thing in my shop. My wife has a she shed. The kids have their own spaces located anywhere but in my area.

And, you guessed it, my family thinks that I am a selfish jerk. However, their areas are very cluttered. Having a defined zone that I can keep uncluttered keeps me sane.

My daughter bought a brand new car, & asked nicely if I could clear out half of the garage for it, & I didn’t even consider it. Never gonna happen.


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 27, 2022)

wachuko said:


> This is EXACTLY what I did…
> 
> 
> Trust me, if I can do it so can you!!  And I built mine without any plans!! And she helped!!!


OK - so I went for the outbuilding construction solution. Let's have a "shed" at the end of the back garden.

Then I discovered that, just because I live in a National Park, it could not be just any old shed. It had to "be in keeping with the area", and matching/complimenting the other buildings, and regulations restricted to only a small 20m^2. That's roughly 18' x 13.5'.

So it ended up with pitched roof and matching tiles and render. With it comes infrastructure of 10mm^2 of 240Volt SWA power feed line in 110mm duct, with a 25mm HDPE pipe water supply, and sundry network and other cables. Insulation, radon gas barrier, patio-type paving, it just went on and on. I think it counts as a fairly bad case of HM-style "project mission creep"!

I did kinda go a bit OTT on the provision of power sockets!

The suggestion by @tjb seems relatively simple and practical in comparison

Sadly, even now, there is still not much room left around stuff back in the garage 
BUT - even though small, the lathe, mill, drill press, bench, easy chair and small refrigerator can all fit, and it has now become a winter insulated man cave with a great view!
...
Then again, the outhouse now needs it's own further "outhouse", to put the compressor, store gas bottles, engine hoist, and other clunky stuff.


----------



## wachuko (Sep 27, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> OK - so I went for the outbuilding construction solution. Let's have a "shed" at the end of the back garden.
> 
> Then I discovered that, just because I live in a National Park, it could not be just any old shed. It had to "be in keeping with the area, and matching/complimenting the other buildings, and regulations restricted to only a small 20m^2. That's roughly 18' x 13.5'.
> 
> ...



No man... you definitely over did it!  @Aukai only needs a "She-shed" to move his wife's gardening stuff... We made this 10'x12' for that...  And almost killed each other in the process only twice... not bad...




@graham-xrf - all joking aside, that came out beautifully.


----------



## mickri (Sep 27, 2022)

I am going to ask the dumb questions.  Why do you need a bigger lathe?  What's wrong with what you have?


----------



## rabler (Sep 27, 2022)

mickri said:


> Why do you need a bigger lathe?


As a hobby, none of this stuff is "need".  "Want" is a completely legitimate reason.  
(I believe he wanted something with more HP for one thing).


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

With what I'm doing I'm going to have problems down the road, especially in the tailstock area, and I don't think stalling the motor is good for longevity before smoke appears. The aluminum gets sticky, and it will unexpectedly grab the bit. I do not have through coolant bits,  I can be drilling fine, and it will just bite, I am keeping good edges now too, I have to peck to keep the swarf from getting into long unmanageable lengths.


----------



## rabler (Sep 27, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> I did kinda go a bit OTT on the provision of power sockets!


Looks about right to me.  I hate swapping plugs when using multiple things, and typical power cords are rarely even 6'.


----------



## rabler (Sep 27, 2022)

@Aukai,
I may be a bit odd in this, but I like sharing my workspace with my wife.  She and I met working together, and even though often working on separate projects we like sharing space.  Besides, she's willing to run grab me a cold one any time  
You're looking at needing more HP.  The TVS is heavier but is there any other real advantage?  If you are happy with the rigidity of your existing machine and think the CVS is comparable, then I'd prioritize not impinging on the wife's space.  But that's me ...


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 27, 2022)

@Aukai ,
Listen to @rabler . He is absolutely right!
This should include the @wachuko solution of exporting his wife's stuff out into a shed, which is something I am amazed he got away with.
When it comes to setting what you have with people against what you want to do for a machine, then go for people every time!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

I have a 45' x 16' usable cement slab in the front yard that used to be boat parking, but I have 3 cars, and a 7' trailer to fit. Maybe a 12 x 16 footprint available?


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Sep 27, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> BUT - even though small, the lathe, mill, drill press, bench,* easy chair and small refrigerator* can all fit, and it has now become a winter insulated man cave with a great view!
> ...


WOW! I am totally jealous! That turned out amazing! Definitely the opposite of an 'eyesore shed'.

As to the above... at least the madatory items fit!!!


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Sep 27, 2022)

@Auki: If a shed is in consideration you could also just buy it.

It may be regional, but here in Penn's-woods there is a shed builder every mile or two and they will customise it any way you want up to wiring/insulating/finishing the interior as a tiny home.

They drive it up on a trailer and drop it on a prepared gravel spot.....

Just a consideration. If they hurt themselves during installation you can be of assistance... otherwise leave the wood to them! LOL


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

I am looking at that exact solution, but no custom work, 8 x 12 = 5K free delivery, I would need 2.


----------



## tjb (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's a thought:  If the problem is essentially your lathe is underpowered, why not get a heavier horsepower motor?  I can't imagine the footprint for the motor would be any different for a 5HP to replace your 2HP.  And it's my understanding that your 1340 is a pretty heavy duty machine, so it should be able to handle a more robust motor.  That would most certainly be the cheapest and most compatible solution.  mksj would probably know if that's feasible.

Regards


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 27, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Part of the relocation would interfere with what little territory my wife still has in the garage. I would not have a problem squeezing it in, but it would look like a hoarders maze getting from the laundry room(garage) door to the closet doors on the far wall for her gardening supplies. I'm not sure if I'm being thoughtful, or scared.


You need to buy her a garden shed!
BOOM problem solved, buy the 89 inch lathe


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

Terry IIrc others have replaced the 2hp with a better 2hp Vector motor, and fitment was an issue. One issue I have is with the Norton open style gear box, it needs a one shot oiler, that I have done. I am constantly questioning if I am oiling the gears, and bearings enough, there is the oil cleanup because the oil drips out of the gears, and onto the chip tray.


----------



## tjb (Sep 27, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Terry IIrc others have replaced the 2hp with a better 2hp Vector motor, and fitment was an issue. One issue I have is with the Norton open style gear box, it needs a one shot oiler, that I have done. I am constantly questioning if I am oiling the gears, and bearings enough, there is the oil cleanup because the oil drips out of the gears, and onto the chip tray.


Bummer.  Just a thought.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

I appreciate all input


----------



## hman (Sep 27, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Terry IIrc others have replaced the 2hp with a better 2hp Vector motor, and fitment was an issue. One issue I have is with the Norton open style gear box, it needs a one shot oiler, that I have done. I am constantly questioning if I am oiling the gears, and bearings enough, there is the oil cleanup because the oil drips out of the gears, and onto the chip tray.


Have you considered any oils with "tackifiers"? AFAIK, they're a lot less likely to drip than regular oils.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm using the DTE 26, I also have Vactra #2, and plain ISO 68.


----------



## mksj (Sep 27, 2022)

So several points that I have mentioned to Mike and some additional concerns.
Based on the DOC he is using (0.3") with a 3/8" CCGT insert, as well as the size of the hole he is boring (1 9/16") he is actually pushing his current lathe and tooling beyond its physical limits. If you are stalling out the motor on the VFD, then you are exceeding the limitations of the machine in my opinion and something is going to break. An inverter/vector motor could help a bit but just means something else is eventually is going to fail. The main idea is to use a machine within it operating envelope.

The forward option is either to change how he is turning down stock, less DOC and increase the feed, as well as consideration of deep boring with a large carbide boring bar. I use a 1" and have bored up to 8" deep in steel, but the rate of removal is nowhere near hogging it out with a large MT drill.

So one reason why I felt that if one needs to upgrade for more aggressive turning, you would be better off with a larger heavier lathe, with a bigger spindle bore and a beefier tailstock that can take MT4 drills. This is based on direct experience with the 1340GT/ERL-1340/1440C and the larger RML/TL/TVS size lathes. Unfortunately there is a lot more cost to just upgrading the lathe as the latter machined benefit from CXA tool post holders which can achieve a 0.3" DOC.

Space wise it may be best to do a cardboard template/layout lines on the floor and work with whomever you are sharing the space with. If you need to get rid to the RPC, you can get an inexpensive $200) 1Hp Teco L510 VFD 120V with a voltage doubler and output 3 phase 240VAC. It is a no brainer install, connect the motor to the VFD terminals, connect the power in to a 120VAC plug, use either a single open/close switch for the run or two momentary switches (NC and NO) with 3 wire control in forward only direction. I will walk you through it if you need it. You have not worn me out yet, but getting there.

As far as the open Norton gearbox, they are messy. Many people weld up a trey to catch the oil that drips down or get some small disposable aluminum treys and mold it under the gearbox. If it is dripping oil down fromthe gearbox then you are most likely oiling it enough, my main issue with the stock single oiling port is you need way more oil pumped in to get to the other side. Other option is a pump oiler with a distribution system. This has been extensively posted on.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 27, 2022)

Following along Mike . I brought home 3 breaker boxes last night so I'm seeing some progress on my end . You wanna talk about space issues ?  I'm trying to lay out the basement and the garage and see what fits where . Not sure at this point IF everything will fit . It's another WIP .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you for responding Mark. I'm going to look at a new layout on the,floor, it's hard to imagine now since I've only done it one way. The RPC can actually be moved to another power source closer to the saw, and be secured. I just have to reimagine the floor plan, and measure it out.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2022)

I have been doing some research, PM has 2 1440TL lathes in transit 1 month out. I like the 2.5 spindle bore, but no VFD, it has 12 speeds, and I would have to forgo the VFD for now, I would also need to upgrade my 5hp to a 10hp RPC motor. ACRA will have the 1440 TVS in stock next week. What is a fellow supposed to do? Help....
The VFD is available user installed


----------



## ddickey (Sep 28, 2022)

Get the TVS, duh. Lol


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2022)

The 2.5 vs 2.06 through bore is not a good selling point?, I still have a week to decide...


----------



## ddickey (Sep 28, 2022)

Absolutely not!
Big spindle bore is the biggest scam thrust upon the American people. Lol
But seriously I have heard that the larger spindle bores are less rigid. Makes sense though.


----------



## tjb (Sep 28, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I have been doing some research, PM has 2 1440TL lathes in transit 1 month out. I like the 2.5 spindle bore, but no VFD, it has 12 speeds, and I would have to forgo the VFD for now, I would also need to upgrade my 5hp to a 10hp RPC motor. ACRA will have the 1440 TVS in stock next week. What is a fellow supposed to do? Help....
> The VFD is available user installed


Mike,

Maybe this is in the thread somewhere, but how different is the footprint between the PM and the Acra?  Is it significant?

Also, maybe I'm missing something, but why do you need the VFD if you have the RPC?  The 10HP motor upgrade will probably cost a dollar or two, but for what it's worth, I have my 10HP motor sitting on the cement floor in my shop - not bolted down and it's never walked or vibrated.  Been there for a few years.  Maybe I'm lucky; maybe that's normal.  Can you buy space by locating the motor without mounting it to holder?

Regards


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2022)

I just have mine bolted to the floor, if I relocate it I can try it without bolting.  The PM is quoted at 89", and ACRA is showing the same


----------



## wachuko (Sep 29, 2022)

I can’t contribute squat to the conversation…but I am curious… Is this a hobby for you or you use it for business?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2022)

Definitely a hobby, bat's will never pay for it, but I'm hooked. Both my hot rods are over powered too


----------



## tjb (Sep 29, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I just have mine bolted to the floor, if I relocate it I can try it without bolting.  The PM is quoted at 89", and ACRA is showing the same


The ACRA's sounding better and better.


----------



## wachuko (Sep 29, 2022)

Okay... so a 1440TVS Precision Variable Speed Gap Bed Engine Lathe...because you will regret not getting it...
And a shed for her gardening tools and supplies.

Awesome.  Post photos!!!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2022)

The lathe will be in next week in Ca, the sheds will have to wait for the condo to sell.


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Sep 29, 2022)

Meh….. condo…. vs. machine shop…..
I don’t think you’ll get unbiased advice on that one!!!

Just let @mmcmdl and I know if we need to ship you sheds!!! HA!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2022)

I have a 7 x 9 now way too small, I'm hoping the 2 8 x 12s work better.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 29, 2022)

A dumb question here . I keep reading about how simple it is to make your own RPC . If you get a 10 hp motor , should it be single or 3 phase ? And just how much would building vs buying one from American would it be ? Is there a significant savings ?


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Sep 29, 2022)

Not an expert. But RPC uses a donor 3 phase motor (10hp) and starting equipment to get it started and running.

Once running and being fed single phase (2 phases of 110v from your 220v breaker box) it kind of uses those *2* phases and approximates the 3rd phase because of the motor

Nothing is perfect so your total 3 phase load is based off of your RPC motor size.

IOW: a 10hp motor on a RPC can power total of 7.5 hp of 3 phase power?

I have not heard it’s easy to set up the start circuit for the RPC. Thats where the professional companies come in.

However, there are people out there (some on this forum?) that can explain it for a home build based totally on your specific donor motor?
(I used PhaseCraft on ebay)

I don’t have mine set up yet. 10hp 3600rpm Baldor motor and Phase-Craft control box






There are also a bunch of instances of people using a single phase motor to *drive* a 3 phase motor to accomplish the same thing. 
(Belts hooking the two together) 
I’m not as familiar with that method


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2022)

My friend Mike here made a 5hp RPC for me with a 3ph donor motor(idler), I'm not sure if the start circuit would be up to par for 10hp. It's a non issue for me now anyway.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 1, 2022)

Well I made a decision. The PM 1440 TL is SUPOSED to be in stock in a month, no vfd 1 3 jaw chuck. The ACRA 1440 TVS will be in stock next week, there were 4, with mine they now have 1. It has a smaller through bore at 2 1/16". With the discount the TVS cost 300.00 more, but has more features, the Sterling listing is a retail price, I did not buy from them, but they have good pictures, and product list. My good chucks will now have to get new D1-6 backing plates, and adapters for my MT3 accessories. I'm also going to get the Acu-Rite 203 DRO








						Brand New Acra Variable Speed Lathe
					

14"/21" x 40" Brand New Acra Variable Speed Lathe, Mdl. 1440TVS, 8" 3 Jaw Chuck, 10" 4 Jaw Chuck, Steady & Follow Rest, Halogen Light, Full Length Splash Guard, Coolant System, Yaskawa Inverter, 4 Way Tool Holder, Chuck Guard, Spindle Nose 2-1/16",  #SM1440TVS




					www.sterlingmachinery.com


----------



## ddickey (Oct 1, 2022)

Awesome. You'll get two chucks from Acra.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 1, 2022)

I was doing a little search last night for a D1-6 ER40 collet chuck, the biggest I could find was a D1-5. What's up with that?


----------



## rabler (Oct 1, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I was doing a little search last night for a D1-6 ER40 collet chuck, the biggest I could find was a D1-5. What's up with that?


Shars has at set tru ER-40 chuck that fits their  D1-6 mounting plate.  Stock has been sketchy. Bought one a month or so back, haven’t assembled it yet


----------



## Aukai (Oct 1, 2022)

I may have seen that last night Out of stock if I remember correctly


----------



## tjb (Oct 3, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Well I made a decision. The PM 1440 TL is SUPOSED to be in stock in a month, no vfd 1 3 jaw chuck. The ACRA 1440 TVS will be in stock next week, there were 4, with mine they now have 1. It has a smaller through bore at 2 1/16". With the discount the TVS cost 300.00 more, but has more features, the Sterling listing is a retail price, I did not buy from them, but they have good pictures, and product list. My good chucks will now have to get new D1-6 backing plates, and adapters for my MT3 accessories. I'm also going to get the Acu-Rite 203 DRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this post, Mike.  I think you made a great choice!  Happy for you.

Regards


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mksj (Oct 3, 2022)

Glad you went with the heavier lathe, I think you will be surprised at the difference vs. your current lathe. Hopefully the last lathe upgrade  you will need. Now the challenge is to get it shipped to HI and delivered.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2022)

AMEN to all of the above. 
Thank you for being a valuable resource to bounce things off of, and your knowledge.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 3, 2022)

Are you going to add any accessories?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2022)

A micro carriage stop and a Acu-Rite 203 DRO, I have to confirm it has a faceplate.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

You'll want to get the hand guard if you can. No taper attachment?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2022)

AKA Chuck Guard? It shows one in the pictures.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

No. There is a small guard to protect your left hand from chips.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

A chuck guard would also be nice.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2022)

I have not seen a hand guard listed, I have been using a Noga with cardboard.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

Ask @mksj    about it. I think he fabed one up.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

13-40080 Handle wheel guard 1 OPT.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2022)

I found that looking it up from your post. I'm going to wait to see my lathe, and figure out mounting options, like where there are holes already. Thank you for getting on track with that.


----------



## mksj (Oct 4, 2022)

There are two mounting holes for the hand chip guard, it is really needed when cutting big hot chips that land on your hand when feeding the carriage. I ended up making a chip shield out of 1/4" polycarbonate that I carefully warmed it up and bent. There are a number of YouTube posting on hot wire benders, etc. but it can be tricky. I just didn't want to pay $200 for the factory one. Might be worth checking if it comes with it and/or is available.

The taper adapter is expensive almost never used, so unless you have a need for long tapers I would leave that off the shopping list. It is also a bear to install, I did one for a gentleman that bought the 1640 version of this lathe. I think the piggy bank is going to be pretty well drained after this purchase.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2022)

Yeah My piggy bank needs a rest, it's all paid for, I'll get the use, she'll get the resale value. My tapers are with the compound for now.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2022)

Yeah. Taper attachment is like $1600!


----------



## Aukai (Oct 9, 2022)

Well, I know some time in the future I will probably have room for a 1640 lathe, and no matter how much I measure I cannot fit 109" length right now. The 1440 is going to be on the high 80" to low 90" length, I have a welding table, 3 X tool boxes, a 250 DX Syncrowave TIG machine, a 211 MIG welder, and a Sterling drill grinder. All in a 10' x 20' work space that is pretty tight, plus I have to worry about swarf trajectory, and through bore access. I guess I should be grateful for what I can do/fit now, and live with it, it's just the finances probably won't be there in the future to upgrade. Thanks for looking....


----------



## Aukai (Oct 24, 2022)

The machines arrived at  ACRA machine the Acu-Rite 203 DRO, micro carriage stop, and taper attachment are on, now to finish wrapping, and boxing for shipment. I thought I posted these pictures, but I guess not here.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 24, 2022)

Taper attachment?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh wow!  That looks amazing!!!

And you got it with all the goodies!  Sweet.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 24, 2022)

Yeah, I don't know why, but I got it so I would have it. I guess the need it, and don't have it thinking was in my mind.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 24, 2022)

Does anyone have experience with the plastic "sacrificial" plastic gear used in the gear train, should I a little nervous about that item?


----------



## ddickey (Oct 24, 2022)

Mine doesn't  have one. Where does it say there is one?


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 24, 2022)

Nice looking lathe.  I bet your combination ice/fish crushers are going to feel like you're turning toothpicks at first.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 24, 2022)

I have seen other branded machines that picture a blue plastic gear in the gear train. I asked Tom, and he said that my machine has one also, my downloaded manual is just blurry enough that I have not found which one it is.


----------



## tjb (Oct 24, 2022)

Aukai said:


> The machines arrived at  ACRA machine the Acu-Rite 203 DRO, micro carriage stop, and taper attachment are on, now to finish wrapping, and boxing for shipment. I thought I posted these pictures, but I guess not here.


Looking good!  ETA?


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks to me like your feed drive shaft has a clutch, so why would a plastic "fuse" gear be needed?  Shear pins are probably part of the design as well.  My theory on the plastic gear is that it replaces a steel one... and can be put in a location as a wear-in part that might otherwise require fitting/precision/cost to produce.  And plastic makes a lot less noise.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 24, 2022)

Yes there is a clutch, and a shear pin, Tom said not to worry that the plastic gear is the last defense for anything catastrophic.
Terry they are making transportation arrangements to the pier, and another week to get here on the boat.


----------



## mksj (Oct 25, 2022)

The larger Sunmaster lathes come with a blue plastic drive gear to the gearbox, they have never been an issue that I have hear about. They are there to shear if the drive system locks up. No need to be concerned about it. I also have not heard of any wear issues, may be impregnated plastic material.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 25, 2022)

Good to hear, I've been considering getting spare parts for the cross slide, and compound, like the lead screws, gibs, and nuts, anything else to think about?


----------



## mksj (Oct 25, 2022)

The lathe you are getting is light industrial, and I would expect it to last a lot longer than we will be around. The lathe models have been around for awhile, so I do not expect to see an issue with replacement parts, other than the cost. I would not get gibs, as they are matched to the machine and would get minimal wear. On lathes, I adjust my gibs maybe once every 2-3 years, so I do not expect them to wear out for decades. Same goes for the lead screws. About the only thing I would suggest getting would be extra way wipers for the carriage and tailstock, and if you pressurized lube system has a disposable oil filter, a few replacements. The cross slide split nut would be the only item that might need replacement periodically (every 8-10 years?), I have adjusted mine once in 3 years. I would expect wear items to be kept in stock by Acra, Kent, Grizzly (SB) which are all carry the same models of Sunmaster lathes.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 25, 2022)

Awesome Mark, thank you. The political environment over there is on my mind.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2022)

Aukai said:


> I'm going to sell my 1340GT, and I'm looking at the ACRA 1440CVS, same as the 1440C, but with a VFD installed. or the 1440TVS. The TVS is a bigger heavier more robust machine, than the CVS. I can fit the CVS with a little reorganizing, but the TVS is 6" longer, and I still have to make room to remove the end cover for maintenance. I would have to encroach both front, and back pathways in my garage, relocate my electrical drop boxes, and make the drawers on the tailstock side unable to open fully. As much as I want the bigger machine writing this all out has kind help me make up my mind to get the CVS.  What would you do? The CVS is 83", and the TVS is 89".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Acra has the identical controls as my Clausing Colchester 15x50.
Acra has a great reputation.
I’m excited for you man!


----------



## Aukai (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you, I'm just glad I'm not waiting months for this to happen. Everything I'm reading online says "you have visited this page too many times"


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2022)

rabler said:


> As a hobby, none of this stuff is "need".  "Want" is a completely legitimate reason.
> (I believe he wanted something with more HP for one thing).


I’m with you Randal.
I wouldn’t own anything smaller than a 2,700# 15x50


----------



## Aukai (Oct 25, 2022)

I have to make special arrangements for delivery here, my forwarder's forklift, and liftgate are not rated for 3600lbs.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 28, 2022)

It's in transit


----------

